# Caboose's Generous Offer to Folders



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 16, 2009)

OK guys, I have seen many of you complain about electricity and the such, so I have an offer for you:

*Background*
I live in a college dorm, they do not charge us here for electricity, so I can run as many computers as I want!  Seeing as how some of you cannot afford electricity to fold, I give you this offer, ship me a folding rig, and I will run it 24/7.  I used to be active as a folder, but I am unable to fold a computer I have to use for school purposes, also my parents kinda got pissed when they realized that I was driving the electricity bill up 30% at their house.  Therefore, I can host your folding rig in my room, running it 24/7.  

*About the Environment*
Dorm is non-smoking, I am a caring, loving person...  at least to computers.  The only people messing with the computers will be me and you via VNC.  I always lock the doors, dorm is overly cold, and the weather is very humid.  

*More In Depth*
I thought through this a little and decided it would only be feasible to do 3-4 PC's.  I also need to say if you pay for shipping, the only thing you are losing is your computer rig.  For insurance purposes, and the very unlikely occurrence of my room being broken into, my renter's insurance covers that, as long as you take plenty of pictures of your computer, list the components, etc.  I will ship your computer back to you any time you want, at your expense.  

I will supply the monitor, mouse, keyboard (they will all be shared between rigs), but I ask you send along an Ethernet cable.  I also need one person to send me a power strip if I do this.  I will give the person who sent the computer VNC access to the computer to manage it as they will, cause I will only check every so often on your computer, if it is on, I will assume it is working, so you need to connect via VNC to it to configure it.  If you so choose, I can manage it for you, but I am busy, so VNC is preferred.  

*The Catch*
In return, I might ask for something small, like I need a desktop microphone at the moment. 

*Finally...*
If anyone trusts me enough to send me hundreds of dollars of computer I trust you enough to give you a phone number to call me on if you wish to talk about it.  If anyone is seriously interested, I would be happy to talk to you over the phone or whatever.  

Inquire below, but for serious players, please PM.  We will get into specifics.  

My heatware is "PVTCaboose1337"
My ebay is "PVTCaboose1337"

I know a lot of you very well, I don't have time to come and post on the forums everyday, but I do check PM's daily.  I will watch this thread and see what happens.

ALSO:  Sorry UK guys, this is a US only thing, confined to the 48.


----------



## bogmali (Nov 16, 2009)

Nice gesture there bro. If you get some takers, I will supply you the power strip.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 16, 2009)

Hey man just a heads up dorms tend to have fair usage policys on free electricity.

So you may end up being charged, you should check the small print in your tennacy agreement :]


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 16, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Hey man just a heads up dorms tend to have fair usage policys on free electricity.
> 
> So you may end up being charged, you should check the small print in your tennacy agreement :]



I thought through this ALOT.  I read the whole rule book, dorm manual thing, even asked 2 offices, also asked my RA.  No problems in that respect.

EDIT:  The only response I got was, "Why do you need 5 computers?"


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 16, 2009)

Sweet!

Rinse it then  Get people to put their washers/driers in there too!

Very generous of you at any rate.

Free bump :]


----------

